# Kipor IG3000 auto idle help



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

So I purchased a used Kipor IG3000 $50! Owner said he couldnt get it running so for $50 you cant say no. Brought it home and charged the battery, changed the fuel and drained the bowl. machine and carb were spotless. Started right up, runs and produces power with no issues out of all outlets. The only issue is the servo for the auto throttle is not working. Pulled the connector from the board and tested the pins for ohms from the service manual and they are at 50ohms between them on both sets. So would that confirm the step motor or servo is good? Then im leaning towards an internal panel issue if it would. Is there a way to power the servo with out burning it up?


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

Took off the step motor and immediately realised how it was jammed up. The shaft fell right out of it. I popped it open and the gear was broken in half.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

ha! there ya go!
smoking gun!
love it!
and good one!
well done!


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

Got the carb today. Was actually a very nice aftermarket unit complete with the servo $27 to my door. Installed and it works flawlessly. Auto idle works again and carb responds perfectly to loads. So Im into this little beauty for $77. Im gonna but a new rear exhaust grill that got melted for $20 and Im still under $100!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

hard to beat a brand new carb!

these days unless it is a carb that you cannot get period.
they are not worth the time to tear them down...
most shops charge 65 bucks per hour or more.
you could have a couple of hours messing with a bad carb..
18-50 bucks for a brand new carb sure makes sense to me!

and if you have a gen set that is mission critical buy extra carbs and gaskets and have them on hand..
nothing worse than a gen that will not run during an bad outage!


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

I changed the oil today and loaded it with a 2000 watt blow dryer and the auto throttle followed right on. Then put on a 1500 watt heat gun along with the blow dryer and it throttled right up for the load perfectly. This unit is impressive for sure and quiet. The label says this puts out 2800 rated with 3000 surge watts and if the watts are accurate between the heat gun and blower dryer i was loading it at 3500 watts. I will put a watt meter on it tomorrow to confirm how accurate those labels are on these.


----------



## bentedmunds (Feb 3, 2021)

Hi John. Good to hear you got it up and running! We have an IG3000, replaced the carb for a new one, but sadly still no luck with the auto throttle. We have to change the throttle by hand with the little black bit on top of the carb - which is pretty fiddly! Would appreciate some advice if you have any. Would love the auto throttle to work. Thanks!


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi, im certainly not a pro of these by any means, but can share what ive learned for sure. First off have you ever removed the front cover and checked the switch and or connections to the idle switch? 
Also I would check ohms to the new carbs stepper motor. 
Im attaching the shop manual/owners manual and a trouble shooting guide that I have for this unit also for you to reference.
View attachment 8737
View attachment 8738


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

You should be able to download those


----------

